# Radon Jealous AL welche Größe?



## QuQi (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich werde mir das Radon Jealous AL 10.0 (ohne HD) kaufen bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob es 20“ oder 22“ sein sollen.
Ich bin 1,91m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 88cm, also recht kurze Beine auf die Größe. Mein Gewicht ist 81kg.
Der Rechner bei Radon spuckt 20“ aus aber in diesem Forum hab ich, vor allem von Orby, oft gelesen, dass er zum größeren tendiert. Jedoch bin ich nicht wirklich gut im Geometrie Daten lesen. Vielleicht weiß ja einer mehr?


----------



## aixro (28. Mai 2020)

Ich würde zum 22" raten, ich habe bei 1,78m ein 20" (passt sehr gut), und jemand mit 1,85 auch ein 20", wobei dies bei 1,85m schon etwas knapp erscheint und zum 22" tendiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condemned87 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mir letzten Monat ein Radon Jealous AL 9.0 in 20" gekauft. Bin 1,82 m groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 83,5 cm. Passt sehr gut, bin super zufrieden.


----------

